# Picked up an interesting gadget a veggie spiralizer at BB&B



## Spenser (5 mo ago)

I just picked up the Veggetti Spiralizer Vegetable Cutter (as seen on TV ) this week. It is hand powered so doesn't need to be plug in, and can make noodles out of veggies to add to pasta or substitution for pasta. Oh and no i never saw this on TV lol.

I thought it would be a failure but to my surprise, it was easy to use, finished faster then I thought doing a whole zucchini, and not too hard to clean either.

I am enclosing a *link*, signing up via email gives u a 20 % off coupon So instead of ~$10, it will be $7.99 .


----------



## Spenser (5 mo ago)

Update, it helps to read the directions, thought I broke it and turns out that the cover is actually what is suppose to hold the veggie, and revealed a 2nd spiralizer of different thickness.

I am pretty happy with its durability, ease of use, and sharp blades which make spiralizing effortless. I suggest every few twirls of your veggie to use a scissor to cut the length of the veggie pasta to your desired length otherwise you are going to have one very long set of noodles.

This was a good purchase, and it pays for itself in less then a month if you have been purchasing veggie spirals at the market.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Spenser said:


> Update, it helps to read the directions, thought I broke it and turns out that the cover is actually what is suppose to hold the veggie, and revealed a 2nd spiralizer of different thickness.
> 
> I am pretty happy with its durability, ease of use, and sharp blades which make spiralizing effortless. I suggest every few twirls of your veggie to use a scissor to cut the length of the veggie pasta to your desired length otherwise you are going to have one very long set of noodles.
> 
> This was a good purchase, and it pays for itself in less then a month if you have been purchasing veggie spirals at the market.


My wife has had one for a number of years. She uses it when she's in the mood and it does quite well.


----------

